# Wege im Wald zwischen Kalchreuth und Erlangen



## Suko81 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne mit dem Rad von Kalchreuth nach Erlangen zur Arbeit fahren. War von euch jemand in den letzten Tagen dort im Wald unterwegs und kann mir sagen, wie es da mit den Wegen steht? Noch recht vereist alles oder schon gut befahrbar?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## weichling (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich komme immer an der ehemaligen Panzerstraße, die am 
Obilreisel (Kurt Schumacher Str. ) endet vorbei und fahre
die kurze Passage am sogenannten Spieli Spotzplatz durch den Wald.

Dies war heute morgen noch vereist.

Das dauert noch eine Weile, bis die Forststrassen komplett abgetaut sind.
In Kalchreuth liegt ja noch mehr Schnee, daher schätze, ich dass man
sogar noch eine Woche  warten muss, bis alles abgetaut ist. (Erfahrungswerte der letzten Winter)

Grüße
Weichling.




Suko81 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde gerne mit dem Rad von Kalchreuth nach Erlangen zur Arbeit fahren. War von euch jemand in den letzten Tagen dort im Wald unterwegs und kann mir sagen, wie es da mit den Wegen steht? Noch recht vereist alles oder schon gut befahrbar?
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (25. Februar 2010)

die forststraßen waren auch heute noch vereist bzw. mit einem gemenge aus eis, schnee, schlamm und schmelzwasser überzogen - kein spaß. 

aber auf den trails, da kommt schon freude auf! ein wenig spritzwasserresistent muss man halt sein und hier und da evtl. mal ein paar meter kämpfen.


----------



## speedy_j (27. Februar 2010)

alles wieder locker befahrbar!


----------



## dubbel (1. März 2010)

na endlich...


----------



## Tom:-) (3. März 2010)

die trails waren heute optimal. elternzeit ist was feines ;-)


----------



## Tom:-) (7. März 2010)

eieiei, heute waren die trails wieder dick mit schnee bepackt aber trotzdem sehr gut fahrbar. das gesamterlebnis trail - schnee - sonne war heute extraordinär gefällig.


----------

